# Look at this scumbag



## dixiecutter (Feb 13, 2017)

Shop belongs to a nice guy. Too bad about this, it's probably gonna hurt: http://www.rickeystokesnews.com//article.php/be-on-the-look-out-146508


----------



## watermedic (Feb 13, 2017)

Shouldn't be hard to find that idiot!


----------



## mattech (Feb 13, 2017)

I hate a thief


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep he will get caught


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hope they lock him up and throw away the key!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't know how anyone can commit a crime now days and think they're gonna get away with it with all the camera's


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 13, 2017)

Dothan, nuff said.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 13, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> I don't know how anyone can commit a crime now days and think they're gonna get away with it with all the camera's



Not a very seasoned crook.. Got his mug all over the interwebz


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 13, 2017)

Drugs


----------



## Johnny 71 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah probably drugs, sorry this happened


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 13, 2017)

"You Can't Fix Stupid" .... Ron White


----------



## pine floor (Feb 13, 2017)

Dumb in the car, Dummber on cam. Throw the book at'em and then the key goes down the well.. Pieces of crap.

PF


----------



## kiltman (Feb 14, 2017)

Latest update says they know who he is.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow...that Primos cam takes decent pics.


----------



## new blood (Feb 14, 2017)

It amazes me that some people will ruin their entire life over a short term gain. You blew it buddy. Hope you can find a chance at redemption down the road and not become a career criminal in and out of jail. What a waste of a life.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 14, 2017)

If drugs where legal , he would not have to steal. Lols


----------



## DAVE (Feb 14, 2017)

Should have wore a hoodie.


----------



## The Fever (Feb 14, 2017)

Everybody check archery talk for a good deal....


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 14, 2017)

they caught them. http://www.rickeystokesnews.com//article.php/arrest-made-in-recent-burglary-cases-146546


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 14, 2017)

DAVE said:


> Should have wore a hoodie.



The flat bill was bad enough


----------



## b rad (Feb 14, 2017)

look at those mug shots u can tell there on meth


----------



## tcward (Feb 14, 2017)

Idiot probably bragged about it on FB....


----------



## antharper (Feb 14, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> If drugs where legal , he would not have to steal. Lols



Still have to buy them !


----------



## whchunter (Mar 11, 2017)

*Their Momas*

Their momas gave a statement to the news and said their boys were church going choirboys who were framed by shop owner. They said if the owner hadn't put glass windows in his store the poor boys wouldn't have been tempted.


----------



## humdandy (Mar 11, 2017)

Can you call people scumbags on GON?

Just curious.

I don't know the guy.........but he does look like a scumbag.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2017)

humdandy said:


> Can you call people scumbags on GON?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> I don't know the guy.........but he does look like a scumbag.



Just people not on GON.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 11, 2017)

whchunter said:


> Their momas gave a statement to the news and said their boys were church going choirboys who were framed by shop owner. They said if the owner hadn't put glass windows in his store the poor boys wouldn't have been tempted.



We should outlaw winders


----------



## humdandy (Mar 12, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Just people not on GON.


May be he is a member.


----------



## dixiecutter (Mar 16, 2017)

Good call. Couldve worded it better. Sorry.


----------

